# Haydn: Ripping CDs and tagging issues



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

I've bought Decca's two volume set of London Symphonies by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis. That's two sets of two CDs in each volume, with three symphonies on each disc, though, unhelpfully, not in number order.

I had been ripping using Windows Media Player, but discovered that the album information is either incorrect, out of date or not available.

Is there a better source of tag data that WMP can access, or must I use a different player to get more accurate data, or rip using one player and then tag using another program?

The problem with tagging after ripping is that the 'filename' can make sorting using the 'title' of each track difficult.

Help, please!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I've bought Decca's two volume set of London Symphonies by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis. That's two sets of two CDs in each volume, with three symphonies on each disc, though, unhelpfully, not in number order.
> 
> I had been ripping using Windows Media Player, but discovered that the album information is either incorrect, out of date or not available.
> 
> ...


Use iTunes. grace note media library seems to have everything


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Dumped WMP already during the XP-era, think it used GraceNote back then?



MacLeod said:


> The problem with tagging after ripping is that the 'filename' can make sorting using the 'title' of each track difficult.


The problem is not post editing tags (I do that all the time), but the fact that Microsoft's engineers don't have a clue about classical music! I never understand WMP's way of sorting files, made no sense to me! Dunno if I'm a control freak, but I like to be in charge over how my files are stored. (I start with a folder structure: Nation > Composer name > CD name > and then the sound files with a filename that starts with the track No, then work name as short as possible + movement designation short, I try to store as much info as possible in the id3 tags!), don't know if this description makes any sense?

As I have written elsewhere on TC, I use JRiver Media Center for ripping and playing (it's $50, but worth every cent!), I've had very little problems with getting enough info, but I often have to move it around in the fields to get the kind of sorting structure that I want! For this I use a tag editor software called MP3Tag, that I find is very simple to use!

/ptr


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

iTunes has added a couple of new features aimed at classical music fans. It can nest multi-disk albums in a single album (the way you want it for complete operas) and you can click a check box and get a sort by composer view in the navigation bar.

Even with gracenote, tags aren't perfect, but most of the time they are good enough to quickly tweak as you rip.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

If you rip a CD I recommend you use:
http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/

There are two ways to rip a CD, the quick and dirty way which is used by almost all rip software or the longer but more accurate way.

I use my own tagging, the artist/title tags do not work for classical music in my opinion.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your problem may be solved by renaming the album; giving each symphony a unique name. Track order of each album is unaffected.

This is on i-tunes, but I don't know if this can be done on WMP.

I do this on all CDs that I rip, then playback randomly by album, which means I hear complete works rather than complete CDs.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Afer using a variety of programs on my PC, I have settled on the free Foobar2000 for ripping, converting, and tagging (including mass tagging).

http://www.foobar2000.org/


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Having got used to ripping with Media Player and using MP3Tag to overcome its errors, I've been reluctant to try something else. iTunes is such a large program that it seems to slow the PC down, but I gave it a go yesterday and it instantly recognised the Haydn that I've been trying to tag for a month! It still gave me track names that were too long, but I think I've got the hand of editing now.

I just need to make sure I'm consistent in my conventions, otherwise CD one and CD 2 (see what I mean) end up in different lists on my Cowon S9.


----------

